# Store



## employee (Jun 25, 2001)

Woodfield Mall
Schaumburg, IL
End of August


----------



## rmundschau (Jun 26, 2001)

I really hope this is true.  I only live an hour from Woodfield mall.

It would make sense to put a store in Woodfield since its one of the 10 biggest malls in the U.S. and its in Schaumburg where all the real great shopping is to be had in Chicagoland.


----------



## employee (Jun 27, 2001)

www.woodfield.com -> Store Directory -> Map location F


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 27, 2001)

Does anyone know if their'll be a retail store opening in or near Worcester, MA  any knowledge would help...


----------



## employee (Jun 27, 2001)

Boston Metro Area


----------



## pveenhoff (Jun 28, 2001)

YES????


----------



## employee (Jun 28, 2001)

I can't confirm Dallas area.  Texas is definite.


----------



## nobody (Jun 29, 2001)

maybe more like Location E! you know, maybe!


----------



## HyperLiteG4 (Jun 29, 2001)

anyone know anything about a possible san diego area store?


----------



## endian (Jun 29, 2001)

The Palisades Center mall in W. Nyack.. It's 2nd largest mall in the US, in an affluent area, and 15 minutes from my house.


----------



## employee (Jun 30, 2001)

not sure about SD, I know LA Area is getting at least 1.

W. Nyack?


----------



## mr_mac_x (Jun 30, 2001)

Could they put one up in my house? They would get a lot of business from me


----------



## apb3 (Jul 1, 2001)

employee:

You're not yankin' my chain about Boston , are you? I was afraid that it'd be too big a headache for them to overcome some of the pretty decent mac support/stores we have - I'm not saying they're great, but I've lived in places (Seoul being one overseas, Valparaiso, IN (law school) one over here) where you could not find but one or two places that had even heard - or wanted to hear - about macs.

Although, Computer Town did suddenly disappear from Boston a few months ago... I actually liked them - and the old Mac shop that used to be in the BU Bookstore....


----------



## huot425 (Jul 1, 2001)

All these cities your talking about are well and good but why not put a store in the largest city of all? New York City!  There are surprisingly few stores that even stock apple software and even less with apple hardware.  An Apple store would certainly do well, as i would be there every day.

anyone know if there will be one? how 'bout hartford?

-mark


----------



## iMan (Jul 1, 2001)

any one know if Apple have any plans to open up stores in europe??


----------



## employee (Jul 1, 2001)

> _Originally posted by apb3 _
> *employee:
> 
> You're not yankin' my chain about Boston , are you?
> *


no, the hiring process is well under way.


----------



## peppermg (Jul 3, 2001)

Double Post


----------



## peppermg (Jul 3, 2001)

Apple Store Loactions/Job Listings:


 1697407  Apple Store Manager -Woodcliff Lake NJ  
 1686714  Apple Store Manager - Albany  
 1686509  Apple Store Manager - Buffalo  
 1721872  Apple Store Manager - Chandler, AZ  
 1721920  Apple Store Manager - Clarendon, VA  
 1685564  Apple Store Manager - Newport Beach  
 1686471  Apple Store Manager - Tampa  
 1704882  Apple Store Manager- Peabody MA  
 1704914  Apple Store Manager-Cambridge, MA  
 1700857  Apple Store Manager-The Falls, Miami  
 1700890  Apple Store Manager-Wellington Green, FL  
 1686514  Assistant Manager - Buffalo  
 1685596  Assistant Manager - Newport Beach  
 1686475  Assistant Manager - Tampa  
 1686421  Assistant Manager - West Hartford  
 1704906  Assistant Manager-Northshore,Peabody MA  
 1686715  Assistant Store Manager - Albany  
 1721879  Assistant Store Manager - Chandler, AZ  
 1704915  Assistant Store Manager-Cambridge,MA  
 1721921  Assistant Store Manager-Clarendon, VA  
 1700880  Assistant Store Manager-The Falls,Miami  
 1697426  Assistant Store Manager-Tice's, NJ  
 1700893  Assistant Store Manager-Wellington, FL  
 1686735  Mac Genius - Albany  
 1686524  Mac Genius - Buffalo  
 1704919  Mac Genius - Cambridge, MA  
 1721910  Mac Genius - Chandler, AZ  
 1721930  Mac Genius - Clarendon, VA  
 1686647  Mac Genius - Germantown  
 1685655  Mac Genius - Newport Beach  
 1685680  Mac Genius - Palo Alto  
 1686486  Mac Genius - Tampa  
 1700886  Mac Genius - The Falls, Miami  
 1700914  Mac Genius - Wellington Green, FL  
 1686468  Mac Genius - West Hartford  
 1704913  Mac Genius-Northshore, Peabody, MA  
 1697437  Sales Associate (F/T)-Tice's, NJ  
 1697429  Sales Associate (P/T)-Tice's, NJ  
 1721922  Sales Associate I (FT)-Clarendon, VA  
 1700899  Sales Associate I (P/T) Wellington, FL  
 1686730  Sales Associate I (P/T)-Albany  
 1704918  Sales Associate I (P/T)-Cambridge, MA  
 1686697  Sales Associate I (P/T)-Columbus  
 1686628  Sales Associate I (P/T)-Germantown  
 1685818  Sales Associate I (P/T)-Mall of America  
 1685774  Sales Associate I (P/T)-Newport Beach  
 1686687  Sales Associate I (P/T)-Plano  
 1686429  Sales Associate I (P/T)-West Hartford  
 1695717  Sales Associate I (P/T)-Woodfield (IL)  
 1700884  Sales Associate I (P/T)The Falls, Miami  
 1721908  Sales Associate I (PT)-Chandler, AZ  
 1721929  Sales Associate I (PT)-Clarendon, VA  
 1704910  Sales Associate I (PT)Northshore Peabody  
 1686519  Sales Associate I (Part-time)-Buffalo  
 1685357  Sales Associate I (Part-time)-Glendale  
 1685413  Sales Associate I (Part-time)-McLean  
 1685553  Sales Associate I (Part-time)-Palo Alto  
 1686482  Sales Associate I (Part-time)-Tampa  
 1685668  Sales Associate II (F/T )- Newport Beach  
 1700898  Sales Associate II (F/T) Wellington,FL  
 1686734  Sales Associate II (F/T)-Albany  
 1704917  Sales Associate II (F/T)-Cambridge, MA  
 1686701  Sales Associate II (F/T)-Columbus  
 1686645  Sales Associate II (F/T)-Germantown  
 1685822  Sales Associate II (F/T)-Mall of America  
 1686690  Sales Associate II (F/T)-Plano  
 1686425  Sales Associate II (F/T)-West Hartford  
 1695707  Sales Associate II (F/T)-Woodfield (IL)  
 1721882  Sales Associate II (FT)-Chandler, AZ  
 1686517  Sales Associate II (Full-time)-Buffalo  
 1685407  Sales Associate II (Full-time)-Glendale  
 1685457  Sales Associate II (Full-time)-McLean  
 1685533  Sales Associate II (Full-time)-Palo Alto  
 1686479  Sales Associate II (Full-time)-Tampa  
 1700882  Sales Associate II-(F/T)The Falls, Miami  
 1704909  Sales AssociateII (FT)Northshore Peabody


----------



## employee (Jul 19, 2001)

Just as Jobs said, the woodfield store is opening in August.


----------



## vic (Jul 19, 2001)

i think stores in europe and more advertisment is really needed!!!

i'm currently on vacation in germany @ may cousins, does she have any friends that own macs? no! did i meet like 20 people here! Yes! overall the mac i a nonexistent/option here, for some twisted reason, and a double sides sword, software for mac is sometimes twice as much or at least much more than pc software! 

I even met a guy who *LOVES* winblows!!! (he even hate LINUX!)was i shocked? YES! though i have to give him some score for owning a 100More Mhz AMD machine! hehe! (F*** intel)!

anyway the market here in europe is expanding and is less saturated than in USA or Canada (where i reside) my recomendation? Plant the seeds and they will gow! Apple needs to do some PR work here to save these souls from the Winblows platform... 

and to prove i'm not trolling (troll - coined by slashdot), shehas winblows 2000, she uses it to connect to the internet...she has a cd burner *insert laugh here* but need to reboot in win ME (a total failure) to burn cd's!!! and canot connect to the internet from ME!! did the people that sold her the computer know how to fix this?*insert laught here* COMPAQ! NO! did any of her die hard winblow users know? well thiz the present and she still has to dual boot! (warning, sarcasm filter must be applied) thats what i like about winblows! 

so, my suggestion is clear-- start focusing on growing coutries and u will have the mass to sell to.

ps.

much to contrary belief, quality is not a factor in 'everyday' people,
*cost* is! u get competitive costs compare to winblows and u get peopel who want to dish out the money!


----------



## Djk515 (Jul 20, 2001)

The Apple store in the Boston area will be at thew Northshore mall in Peabody.  (Pronounced pee-budee)  It is set to open in late August.


----------

